# D fallout has gotten shorter :)



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Sorry but I just had to post this! I'm excited! As I posted I had a bad D day 2 days ago. Well normally I would've had D for a few days straight, then been in too much pain and too scared to eat properly or leave the house for another week or so but now, just 2 days after my attack I had a solid bm (sorry TMI) AND I braved the pre christmas crowds (not that I bought anything cause we have no money but it was me having some time out from the kiddies). I actually left the house without a 2nd thought about my D attack for 2 hours! YAY!!!!!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Outstanding News! Thank you for sharing - you are on your way to feeling better and better! Double YAY!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Screamer, you'll see as you go this is pretty gradual because its making changes, some changes you might not notice at first.That is good news.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Aww thanks guys! I'm still having weird cramps on and off this evening but not panicking (sp?) like I would have just 3 monts ago! I'm loving it


----------



## 18204 (Oct 10, 2005)

WOW!!!!!That's great Amy.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Yep, I get those weird cramps, gurgling thingy from time to time - I used to break out into a sweat and head as fast as i could to the loo - now if I do get these, I sort of say to myself ( not really, it's automatic, not even a real thought) but something like, I am not having this now - and it stops like almost immediately. And then I can go on with what i was doing! What used to be hours and a giant ordeal of pain and bathroom time, is now reduced to mere seconds the majority of the time. With the Christmas stressors, I can feel it coming on a bit more, but I also can notice how I can cope and overcome it in a way that I didn't in the past... for example, I was at a holiday party last night, and really indulged, and was OK... no repercussions today either.What a relief from how it used to be years ago.







Merry Christmas and/or Happy Holidays, everyone!


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Wow Marilyn! I'm REALLY looking forward to the time when I can control my tummy the way you are doing! It sounds wonderful! Happy Christmas/New Year to you too


----------

